# driving license



## mymy999 (Mar 7, 2014)

how can I obtain an Egyptian driving license ? what are the exact procedures please? anyone recently done it?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mymy999 said:


> how can I obtain an Egyptian driving license ? what are the exact procedures please? anyone recently done it?


Hi and welcome to the forum and here is some info that i found.....not to sure how up to date it is though.Applicants for an Egyptian driver’s license must be at least l8 years old. A certificate from an Egyptian ophthalmologist and physician must be obtained to verify blood type, visual and physical health. These certificates along with a valid driver’s license from your home country, two photographs, and LE 55 should be taken to the Traffic Department at Attaba Square in Cairo or at Giza. All applicants are now being given an oral test on international road signs as well as a road test to certify driver’s capability. The applicant must provide his/her own vehicle for the test.

If an Egyptian driver’s license is lost, it must be reported to the nearest police station and a police report issued.

Have a look through this thread as well.....especially Gounies post.http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...living-egypt/87175-driving-test-hurghada.html


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

I heard that they require one to have a residency visa too, no? Also something about how foreigners apply through the office in Gezira/Zamalek. A friend just got one, so will ask and get back.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

The US Embassy has just published instructions on obtaining an Egyptian drivers' license, in the latest issue of their newsletter, "The Sphinx".

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/egypt/19452/pdfs/acs-newsletter-the-sphinx.pdf


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Friends who acquired Egyptian driving licences in the past few year, in Hurghada, have all had to produce Certificates of Education from their home countries. They all had existing UK, International, or other European licences.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Helen Ellis said:


> Friends who acquired Egyptian driving licences in the past few year, in Hurghada, have all had to produce Certificates of Education from their home countries. They all had existing UK, International, or other European licences.


Yes, I heard the same. They require the actual diplomas, not images or copies.


----------

